# Constipated and in pain puppy :(



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I feel like a depressed and worried mother. I noticed when Simba went to poo earlier he was making some distressed crying noises as if he were in pain and nothing came out. 

He pretty much cried himself to sleep tonight! I'm so sad and worried.

How can I help him? How can we remove the constipation? I'm not sure how to word it, but I want him to be out of pain and be his happy playful self... I'd even rather have him bite me right now than be constipated and crying


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

This could be a blockage from something he possibly ate that he shouldn't have so I would suggest a vet visit. If you for sure know he didn't swallow anything he shouldn't have, give him some canned pumkin, that usually does the trick for any kind of digestive issues.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is his stomach distended? If he's in pain, take him to a vet. I would give him pumpkin tonight and see if that doesn't help but take him to a vet if he's still having problems. He could have eaten something that is stuck or sharp.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I gave him a piece of skinless deli meat with his kibble for breakfast and he was fine all afternoon. I also gave him a tiny piece of my pizza crust with a little tomato sauce on it, however, he's eaten bread before and this hasn't happened! Unless he chewed up some leaves out back, but I always take random pieces of whatever out of his mou when I notice it.

Gahhhh!!!! I'm so worried. I'll try the canned pumpkin, unfortunately all the stores are closed right now (Walmart closes at 10 but I won't reach there in 15, sadly...) puppy is groaning right now, he's gonna have to wait til the morning.

Edit: groaning stopped and he's sleeping.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If he is in that much pain, I would take him to an e-vet. That is not normal for constipation.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

This wouldn't be caused by digestable food. It might be something he ate like a piece of toy or something else...usually they throw things up like that but it might have passed all the way to the intestine. There isn't a 24 hour supermarket in the area? Hopefully he gets better, but always keep a can of pumpkin around, its like magic for any tummy issues.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I read something saying that cows milk should help since puppies can't digest it properly thus making him have diarhea. He's sleeping right now and quiet and has stopped groaning, his breathing is normal. I'm getting my boyfriend to wake him up and take him out back again just incase hes able to pass it out right now.

Should I try the milk since he isn't crying? I'm still worried even though he's sounding fine.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if my pup was acting like yours i would take him to
the E-Vet immediately.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

NO MILK!!! He's already got digestive problems, you don't want to add more. Do you have carrots? If you boil those, and then puree them, it is a lot like pumpkin. Just make sure they are completely cooked through and super soft. Puree a large one and give him one.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Could it be from eating too much too? He stopped crying when i talk to him. He's back inside now, waiting to hear from mymbf if he went potty yet. (bf is still outside.)


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

even your local vet that you use should have an emegency number. Dont take any chances ...I hate to hear your little bear cub simba is in pain. If he does finally go and you see what ever it is coming out, you might have to help him 'I know it sounds gross' .... Get well Simba!!!


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I DO HAVE CARROTS!!!! If he persists to cry, which he's calm right now I'll give it a try... If not, we're off to the vet. Thanks forthe help! I'll keep everyone updated!!!!


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> even your local vet that you use should have an emegency number. Dont take any chances ...I hate to hear your little bear cub simba is in pain. If he does finally go and you see what ever it is coming out, you might have to help him 'I know it sounds gross' .... Get well Simba!!!


Not gross at all!!! Anything for my baby


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I saw in another thread you were using frozen carrots for his biting. Were they cooked at all? Is it possible once they started thawing he bit off a large chuck and simply swallowed without chewing? Not sure if this would make a difference, just pain as you are describing isn't normal with constipation. 

You've checked his stomach? Does it feel tight or swollen? Does he give any indication of tenderness?


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Twyla said:


> I saw in another thread you were using frozen carrots for his biting. Were they cooked at all? Is it possible once they started thawing he bit off a large chuck and simply swallowed without chewing? Not sure if this would make a difference, just pain as you are describing isn't normal with constipation.
> 
> You've checked his stomach? Does it feel tight or swollen? Does he give any indication of tenderness?


Hey. I used a piece of carrot for his teeth once it defrosted and he started trying to eat it, I discarded it right away. I didn't let him consume the carrot.

I did check his stomach, it's not tight and he didn't cry when I rubbed it or felt around. He groaned moreso when he was walking and trying to poo. I've puréed carrots as suggested and he's slowly eating it. Prior to that he was sleeping. I just want him to get everything out!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

1337f0x said:


> Not gross at all!!! Anything for my baby


Sorry if this sounds rude, but if that were the case, he'd be a the vet by now.

If a puppy is sick or in pain, you go to the vet. You don't go on the internet searching for home remedies.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> Sorry if this sounds rude, but if that were the case, he'd be a the vet by now.
> 
> If a puppy is sick or in pain, you go to the vet. You don't go on the internet searching for home remedies.


That's true, however, I didn't want to jump to conclusions. And I'm there right now, posting from my iPad. 



Will keep everyone updated!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

1337f0x said:


> That's true, however, I didn't want to jump to conclusions. And I'm there right now, posting from my iPad.
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep everyone updated!


Well, I stand corrected. Smart move.

It's too often you come here and see threads like this where people are asking what home remedies they can use for their sick puppy. It's a little mind boggling. Some of these clowns even try making threads encouraging this type of thing. :hammer:

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What's worst is that it could be a worm overload at his age. They can be so bad they can block the intestines.
Any time a puppy of that age is walking, crying, can't poop and is still crying after it comes inside, you have to get to the vet/e-vet.
They can even get an intussusception and it can kill them.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

1337f0x said:


> That's true, however, I didn't want to jump to conclusions. And I'm there right now, posting from my iPad.
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep everyone updated!


Good job getting to the vet! I hope it's nothing serious at all, and way better safe than sorry when it comes to puppers. I really hope to wake up tomorrow and read that he's fine and back home being a silly boy again.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

They said it might just be some undigested food that got stuck on the way down. He ended up throwing up from the pureed carrots (which I was relieved about). He threw up a few times and I cleaned up and discarded of everything immediately.

When we got home he went to sleep quietly in his bed and he woke me up at 5:50am (like he normally does), to go potty outside, and get fed. Except he didn't potty outside which worried me... then he pooped on the carpet. So I was relieved once again!

He is ok, but I was awake all night worried as ****. Ugh. I didn't even want to come to work today even though he's going to be with his dad all day.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

1337f0x said:


> They said it might just be some undigested food that got stuck on the way down. He ended up throwing up from the pureed carrots (which I was relieved about). He threw up a few times and I cleaned up and discarded of everything immediately.
> 
> When we got home he went to sleep quietly in his bed and he woke me up at 5:50am (like he normally does), to go potty outside, and get fed. Except he didn't potty outside which worried me... then he pooped on the carpet. So I was relieved once again!
> 
> He is ok, but I was awake all night worried as ****. Ugh. I didn't even want to come to work today even though he's going to be with his dad all day.





msvette2u said:


> What's worst is that it could be a worm overload at his age. They can be so bad they can block the intestines.
> Any time a puppy of that age is walking, crying, can't poop and is still crying after it comes inside, you have to get to the vet/e-vet.
> They can even get an intussusception and it can kill them.



That comment scares me greatly, because he did have worms and 3 came out when he had his first deworming pill. Although they didn't mention worms last night. He has his second deworming pill to take next week also. I'd hate it if that were the case :|


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

In the future, don't give your dog deli meats or bread, it's not good for them.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

shaner said:


> In the future, don't give your dog deli meats or bread, it's not good for them.


Really? I was suggested using it for a small treat or even for him to take down pills. Didn't think it'd be bad. (the deli meat). I'll keep that in mind next time.

Would it be acceptable to boil a piece of chicken breast (plain, white meat, skinless, fat free) and give him that on mornings with his kibble? I'd only be doing this on Saturday mornings, once a week type thing.

I know I can make another thread for my next few questions but I'll leave it here anyway.

I'm also now aware that cows milk and bread is bad. Should I also stop giving him wet puppy food for now til he's a bit older? His stool is a bit wet and I'm not sure if it's the Blue Buffalo kibble or the wet food that he gets every so often for dinner mixed with the kibble. 

Should I switch to a more fiberous food and mix it half and half with the Blue Buffalo and see if I get improvement?

What human foods are/aren't acceptable for dogs?


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

On my phone so can't write too much, but deli meat is very unhealthy, both for people and dogs. It's all processed garbage. Stick to real meat like chicken breasts or chicken thighs. Pizza crust is also very bad for dogs. If its a once in a blue moon type thing it will be fine, just don't make a habit out of it.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

A wee bit of deli meat shouldn't hurt. 

For pilling you can get greenies pill pockets or poke them in a slice of hotdog (I use all natural turkey franks for training too  )

Blue Buffalo is pretty good food...some better but if your pup is doing fine on it stick with it if not there's good suggestions in the 'diet forum' of this board.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with using deli meats or bread to wrap a pill up in. I often spread peanut butter or cream cheese on it. I wouldn't give them a ham sandwich as a meal but a little bit is not going to hurt them. 

Why do you feel you need to change his food? If you want more fiber, just give him a little pumpkin with his meal. I mix yogurt in with the pumpkin and freeze it. Makes a nice little treat for them.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

You will have people come out of the woodwork to fight either way on ANY subject. Is deli meat healthy for any of us? Not not really they even have a lot of it limited if a woman is pregnant.. is it really going to HARM your dog? Not really. It's not like toxic or anything to them just not the healthiest thing out there but it's fine to put pills in or give bits here and there for snacks but it's just that a snack not part of the regular diet. Again should WE be eating pizza all the time? Of course not but is it actually HARMFUL no. Same goes for your pup. There have been times we have ordered pizza and Jinx gets the entire crust heck sometimes we have even SUPER spoiled her and given her her own slice of pizza as we have with every dog we have ever owned. Jinx is fed raw and I try to give her the best of everything possible but something extra yummy every now and then isn't the end of the world it's a reward or just an extra special treat. I normally put pills right down her mouth but a thin slice of turkey lunch meat works great for pills that dissolve really quick because as soon as they touch her tongue she is not happy and I don't blame her so I take a slice of lunch meat wrap the pill in it have her do a trick then toss it to her.. no harm no foul. You have to be careful with your dog's but being hyper vigilant and freaking out over everything will drive you and your pup insane.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I take a slice of lunch meat wrap the pill in it have her do a trick then toss it to her.. no harm no foul. You have to be careful with your dog's but being hyper vigilant and freaking out over everything will drive you and your pup insane.


Agreed. I've had vets recommend putting a pill in a hotdog and I'm sure hotdogs are worse than deli meat.  My dogs have had occasional deli meat wrapped pill and occasional other treats. Not pizza but I have shared a drive thru burger with them. Would I give it to them regularly NO! As a special treat on a long car ride. Maybe once every couple of years, I don't see any harm.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

shaner said:


> On my phone so can't write too much, but deli meat is very unhealthy, both for people and dogs. It's all processed garbage. Stick to real meat like chicken breasts or chicken thighs. Pizza crust is also very bad for dogs. If its a once in a blue moon type thing it will be fine, just don't make a habit out of it.


I think part of your point is that when a dog is not feeling well already, giving them MORE things to have to digest and get through (nitrates, chemicals) is not a good thing to do. Like when we are sick, they recommend things like the BRAT diet, not liverwurst and bologna. 

I have a dog that I have given what I thought was good turkey deli meat and she straight up regurgitated it both times. So I realized what I was getting wasn't as good as I thought!

Pills can be put in canned food that's the loaf variety as well as people food that is easier to digest, not too fatty, etc. 

Hope your puppy is okay - I would start logging things so you can see how they are doing, when you worm, etc.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I treat Simba once a day. The deli meat was just a chunk because Bingo gets an egg on mornings to keep his coat white and shiny. Simba however, is good with chewing so I gave him a piece of ham.

As for the pizza, I eat it once in a while so that wont be a fast habit. I'm going to pick up a can of pumpkin and add some of that to his food and hopefully it firms up his stool and gets it out clean with no added constipation. 

The yogurt! Man, Simba loves me(and you) for that suggestion of the plain frozen yogurt, he adores it. I use a tiny ice cube tray and froze some for treats. He's only gotten one frozen yogurt treat but I found on that day, it got his stool out nice, clean and firm. It calmed his biting for 10 minutes too.

Gwen, the pill pockets don't work. My vet tried it on him with the deworming, so he resorted to holding puppy and tossing the pill down the chute. I never liked giving pills that way, had to do the same with Bingo because no pill pocket or cheese or nothing got the pills into him. Down the chute + a treat thereafter helped with Bingo too (as I see it worked for Jinx haha). I've been blessed with dogs who are difficult with pills.

Also! He's gained weight! I'm ecstatic.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I would start logging things so you can see how they are doing, when you worm, etc.


I've started a word and excel type document on my iPad (my everything tool to book appts and keep track) of his weigh ins, shots, pills, sick moments, everything. I also write how I went about the subject and event depending on the situation. I like to look back on things and refresh my memory. This one might make me sad a bit though, I cried last night when we got home out of worry lol


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We use FLAVOR DOH for pills instead of Pill Pockets. WAY cheaper 

Dog Supplement Flavor-Doh Dog Chicken


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> We use FLAVOR DOH for pills instead of Pill Pockets. WAY cheaper
> 
> Dog Supplement Flavor-Doh Dog Chicken


Reminds of me play dough! Cute. I could give that a try, I only have one more deworming pill to go. So I think my vet might throw it down the chute for me again, but if Simba needs more pills in the future. I'm going to look into ordering that.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

We will and have secreted a pill in anything a dog may find tastey, from cheese, ham, liverwurst, peanut butter the whole nine yards! We find also they are great and finding the pill so when we give the gift wrapped pill we also have another piece of whatever we are useing in Stellas eyesight for a quick after gobble so she does not think about what she may have just eaten!! I love pills that are flavoured so a dog will eat them. My old dog was on medicattion for her bladder, inccontenance they were little pink pills and she ate them like they were a treat!! I am glad your puppy is ok.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Mary&Stella said:


> We will and have secreted a pill in anything a dog may find tastey, from cheese, ham, liverwurst, peanut butter the whole nine yards! We find also they are great and finding the pill so when we give the gift wrapped pill we also have another piece of whatever we are useing in Stellas eyesight for a quick after gobble so she does not think about what she may have just eaten!! I love pills that are flavoured so a dog will eat them. My old dog was on medicattion for her bladder, inccontenance they were little pink pills and she ate them like they were a treat!! I am glad your puppy is ok.


Thanks a lot! I couldn't be happier. I cried myself to sleep with worry even after we got home. Such a mother I am lol.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

I agree with everyone that deli meat or bread products are fine every now and then. I personally give my dogs treats every day, so using those things as treats wouldn't work in my case. Just wanted to stress that deli meats really are garbage food. A lot of people think they are meat just like a chicken breast, but that's just not the case.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok I would be giving him RAW beef bones to chew on, even RAW chicken or pork, just watch the fat on the pork. I would buy an elk antler, these are all great things to chew and will help his ears to go up and satisfy the huge chewing urge he will have while teething. RAW will not hurt him, it is fine for him, he is made to digest it...and it is way better than anything else you can get..then keep a can of PURE pumpkin, not pie filling on hand, and if he is constipated or loose, pumpkin helps with both. Good luck and enjoy your baby


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Whenever I have had to give my dogs pills, I have made a peanut butter and cookie "sandwich", with a couple of dog biscuits and the pill hidden in the peanut butter I put in the middle.

Glad your pup is doing better!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

grats!!! Im glad hes feeling better


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

shaner said:


> I agree with everyone that deli meat or bread products are fine every now and then. I personally give my dogs treats every day, so using those things as treats wouldn't work in my case. Just wanted to stress that deli meats really are garbage food. A lot of people think they are meat just like a chicken breast, but that's just not the case.


I know that deli meat is processed and nothing like a chicken breast lol. I barely eat it myself, but my mom thought it'd be thoughtful to pick up "deli meat ends" from the store, since they're the ends nobody wants and lower in price to treat the pup. I gave him a chunk for a breakfast treat. I'd never make a steady habit off of feeding him processed foods like that.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

trudy said:


> Ok I would be giving him RAW beef bones to chew on, even RAW chicken or pork, just watch the fat on the pork. I would buy an elk antler, these are all great things to chew and will help his ears to go up and satisfy the huge chewing urge he will have while teething. RAW will not hurt him, it is fine for him, he is made to digest it...and it is way better than anything else you can get..then keep a can of PURE pumpkin, not pie filling on hand, and if he is constipated or loose, pumpkin helps with both. Good luck and enjoy your baby


I'd rather just go with the elk antler, I don't want to make a habit of giving him raw, as my other dog can't have it and if it's left laying there during say, dinner or something, Bingo could get sick. So I'm keeping them pretty equal and their treats are very open ended to meet each other. (I know they're not the same type of dog, but the raw around Bingo will make him sick, he's highly allergic and sensitive to dozens of things).


----------

